

Show HN: Re-innovate the resume to the modern digital age - wentin
http://wentin.github.io/profession.is/#/

======
wentin
I started working on more templates, but it was extra hard because the only
resume content I have is mine, BUT I want to target at other career type this
time.

So I thought, if you guys want a custom designed resume, please contact me at
wtzdesign@gmail.com, I will work with you to create a resume for you, I will
give you the design source file in exchange of you allow me to use it for
promotion material (key info like name and company info will be substituted
with fake info if desired.)

I will pick one to work on first

------
jrphn
1\. In preview mode, format of name (16 character length) changed to 2 lines.
<br> appended at the end of few lines

2\. There must be download option for pdf or image

3\. While writing, clicking "backspace" unknowingly, goes to last page, better
make it "edit mode"

4\. Provide more template

5\. Provide option to add new category and ask for type of category (text,
rating, check box, award, scholarship etc.)

~~~
wentin
OMG, I forgot the preview mode! Thanks! working on fix that now! for 2, how
would you feel for browser print (then pick pdf)? I don't have better
technology to generate pdf than the default browser print right now :< for 3,
great point! I can see that happen a lot, I will fix that for 4, yes, that is
on the horizon for sure! More to come when i launch! for 5, great idea! I
thought about it, I am currently working on adding more, along with new
template that emphasize on different aspect of resume

Thanks so much!

~~~
jrphn
Cool, waiting for the new version... Let me know, my email id
(jyotiranjanpattnaik@gmail.com) if possible. I would love to try again :)

------
wentin
Hello, the founder of profession.is here, happy to answer any questions! Let
me know what you think about the web app. Thanks MegaLeon, I knew it was about
to happen, queen of typo I am. Thanks mathgeek! More customized themes are on
their way in the future. before I go to town designing 10 more resume
templates, want to hear some feedback on the foundation of the webapp first
from YC community

------
xytop
Looks awesome. Looking for more templates! A "feature" I found: if you click
Preview on an unsaved resume - you lose everything :( and no way to restore
your entered data

Also, by mistake clicked on "minus" in Work History and all my lovely
description got lost :( You should really consider to feed your code with
confirmations

~~~
wentin
update, I fixed the first error, by supporting auto save now!

for 2, ideally, it would support revert by cmd+z for those changes, what do
you think? Confirming each time could be too windows-y

------
MegaLeon
Landing page spells "Exmaple". Other than that looks good, expecting more
customization options as this gets developed!

~~~
mathgeek
> expecting more customization options as this gets developed

This is really key. Right now it looks like a great tool to make a résumé that
looks like every other one made with this tool. Customization as it matures
should really make it useful!

